# grrrr.. pricing question



## crazycaterer (Mar 13, 2015)

HELP!!! I hate pricing! I am doing an appetizer evening for a wedding 100 guests, choice of six appies served as evening menu approx 12-14/person

cheese boards with olive oil balsamic

antipasto skewers

guaca"tinis"

assorted mini cheese balls with crackers and crostini

chicken skewers with peanut curry sauce

stuffed mushroom caps

No service required just drop off and plating for service


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to Chef Talk.

There are many threads addressing how to cost out your service.
Like it or not it is the most important part of being self employed.
Saw from your "hi there" in the noob forum you have been at this for 8 years?
You should be able to do it your sleep by now ;-)

mimi


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Wait...12 to 14 APPS per person? You mean 1200 apps??
If you mean 12-14 dollars per person, then youve already 
thrown your price out there. If niether, then its tough to help
you without knowing how many apps per person youre making, or
food cost or labor time or anything.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You can either charge by the piece or by the person. On a gig like this I would do it by the piece that way the host or hostess order how many they want and if they run out you don't get the blame.


----------



## crazycaterer (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't sleep anymore my mind is almost non existant I'm a mom of 4, changing up my menus just looking for a sounding board thnks


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought the menu looked pretty good.
The guacamole will get funky tho.... may need an action station and there goes the price.
Drop offs have nice profit potiental but with that volume you are gonna need extra hands and there goes your nite.

If you haven't already booked on top of this one call for a sit down with your BTB and show a few options for a 2 meat side and salad buffet line.
You already have your kitchen crew and the party will only need 2 peeps , one to portion and a runner ( assuming they already had someone lined up for cleaning)
The price will not be all that different if the linens and set ups are being taken care of already.

Squeeze the booze and cake budget and see what runs out.

Change is stressful and building out a new kitchen plus taking care of a large family is pretty stressful dontcha' know....

I could write a book lol.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Evening weddings can be so so classy but I just have to shake my head when so much gets spent on flowers and candles cigar rollers fancy gift bags a cake that is way too large ....

Premium booze with pro "mixologists" ..... hair and makeup for the wedding party and MOBs ....

Did I miss anything besides cheaping out on the food?

mimi


----------

